# Help me with this decision please!



## Dino81 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hello, I'm looking to purchase a 2003 Passat wagon W8, with 6 speed manual and 4-motion with 140,000 miles. The present owner bought car last August 2015 from the second owner, he's asking $6500. Since he has owned all he had to fix was the valve cover gaskets, tires, headlight bulbs, and oil changes. He also said one of the CV boots has a tear in it but has replacement on hand, and the parking brake cables are corroded and don't work, was like that when he purchased and has been just leaving in gear when parking. I've been reading a lot of horror story's in this forum and I'm looking for a push in the right direction from a present W8 owner. There's just something about these cars that makes me want one! Any information will be appreciated, also if anyone knows of a good company to get an extended warranty from I think that would be a good idea. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ronnie.colby (Mar 30, 2010)

*Should I Buy That Passat*

With special relevance to W8s:

Passat Flow Chart


----------

